# Making lips for hardbaits....



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

First you'll need a template..

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/making_crankbait_lips.pdf

Next you print the lip and cut out the template.

There are instructions on the template I've posted. There are one or two very easy steps in addition to those listed that I recommend you complete before you actually glue the lip into the bait.

More to follow...


----------

